# Clyde came out to play



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures - they all look like they're having so much fun! So that's Buddy, Treacle, Clyde and who is the other roan (looks like a JD?) and the apricot?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely Buddy, Treacle & Clyde  what a fab walk xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

We were all at agility training so there was Buddy,Treacle,Alfie(buddys bro ),Milo(cream)and Barney (blonde)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWW!!! wonderful pictures!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Brilliant pics,they all look like they are having a greta time and of course they are scrummy too!!! xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah how cute is the last photo of him with Treacle though all the photos are lovely and what gorgeous Poos you all have  x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> We were all at agility training so there was Buddy,Treacle,Alfie(buddys bro ),Milo(cream)and Barney (blonde)


Ah, Milo and Alfie! :love-eyes:

Is Barney's owner on here?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think so but they go on cockapoo club of gb more their friends of Mick and Jeanettes.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What lovely photos and so many poos doing agility all in one place - fab!


----------

